# 2012 White Marlin Shootout



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, we didn't win. Didn't place either. Had a blast none the less. Next to the smallest boat in it at 45 feet. Some damn fine rides showed up. We did get a bill though. Sail on 30 and missed a blue and a white. I can't remember who won...(whiskey brain).


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

How big was that sail Hard to tell with that camera lense, but looked like a beast for the Atlantic.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a decent sized fish. Not huge. 45-50ish???


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

Just talked to my buddy Pip, mate on the Conundrum, they won the tournament, releasing two whites and a sail on the first day and said they went to battle with a big blue between 7 and 800 lbs on the second day for six hours before losing her, he said Done Deal and Gear Up also won some money in the catch and release


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good job on the sail! Whatever you guys were doing it worked a lot better than what we were doing! I agree with you on the nice boats! I always enjoy seeing tricked out battle wagons.

Robert


----------

